
Exception Handling in Programming Languages [video] - kjeetgill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4t-2TI5Qvc
======
kjeetgill
I think checked exceptions get a bad rap, but Cliff makes a good point:
defaults matter and rethrowing should be the default.

go's error codes are better than in C but just act like "all exceptions are
checked" from a Java angle.

I think checked exception make sense at module boundries. If I'm calling into
Zlib or Guava, their function's type signatures _should_ call out error modes
and thus be checked.

That's my "solution": keep checked exceptions based on the function signature
but NOT based on the exception type. It's roughly what best practices are now.
Wrap it in runtime.

I think Optional/Either/Try/Manad versions boil down to about this same
scheme.

------
lispm
Kind of sad to see that the discussion was mostly about topics like Java's
checked exceptions and/or stack traces.

Object-oriented exceptions, non-terminating, with handlers and restarts:

[http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Exceptional-
Situations-19...](http://www.nhplace.com/kent/Papers/Exceptional-
Situations-1990.html)

~~~
kjeetgill
Haha, agreed.

It was a conversation between Hotspot (aka "the" JVM) developers at jcrete
though, so I guess that's understandable.

